# The Perfect Pet



## Lon (Jun 6, 2015)

A singular Gold Fish would be the perfect pet. It's quiet, good company and non demanding, plus it's hard to get emotionally attached to a Gold Fish. When you come home and see it floating belly up you just get em and flush em down the toilet and get another one.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think you want a goldfish, Lon.  At least get a bird.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 6, 2015)

aawwww, poor fishie. Don't get one, Lon.  How about a cat?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2015)

Rip my little friend.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 6, 2015)

A gold fish won't shed like my lab either.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> aawwww, poor fishie. Don't get one, Lon.  How about a cat?



Doesn't Lon live in an apartment...depends what they allow...most do allow cats and sometimes even small dogs.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 6, 2015)

Cockatiels make the very best pets! Very affectionate and easy to teach how to talk. Sadly,one of ours had a heart attack when hubby got too close to it with the vacuum (he was out of his cage and it literally scared him to death),we got another to keep the remaining one company and they both died when our son forgot he was cooking sausages on the stove,went outside and the house filled with smoke. We will get another at some point-Wes just loves them. My daughter`s Cockatiel is 25. She thought he was dying a few weeks ago and it did sound like he was but he bounced back and is fine.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Lon, I think fish are a great idea. Aquariums are beautiful and you don't have to be limited to just one fish.  Its very relaxing to watch beautiful colorful tropical fish swimming around.  A pet shop is a great place to meet some very nice ladies too.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Cookie, I agree with the aquarium just not one goldfish in a bowl that will be flushed down the toilet in short time.

Also agree a pet store is a good place to meet women but you will find some dogs .....I know....groan, lol.   Couldn't resist.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2015)

Hee hee, you do have a point, Lynn.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 6, 2015)

I vote for a cat....cats are less work.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 6, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I vote for a cat....cats are less work.



True and you can leave a cat at home for a day or two but not a dog.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 6, 2015)

Lon, How about a cute little hamster?


----------



## Debby (Jun 7, 2015)

Over the course of my life, we've had every one of those pets and here's the results:

Birds are messy (feathers and seeds everywhere and poops that somehow get flung on to the wall where they dry like cement!) , plus if you get a parrot type bird, they require interaction and can be noisy, particularly the larger ones and they have long lives. At our ages (all of us here), if you were to get a bird, you'd have to recognize that it may well outlive you and if you do 'love' it, you're going to have to make arrangements for it's life to continue in a happy environment after you're gone.  They also shouldn't be left to sit in a cage that is too small, they require flight.  So if you don't like mess or you aren't committed to keeping them entertained and aren't willing to give them the biggest cage you can find.............

Aquariums' need constant attention to keep the fish's environment healthy and balanced and clean.  In my opinion, aquariums are like a bucket of water to throw your money into.

Hamsters need to have their cages cleaned often and they are nocturnal so while you are sleeping, they are running in their wheel (which invariably squeaks loud enough to keep you up at night) or they chew on the bars of their cages (which invariably is loud enough to keep you up at night).  Our girls also had those adorable tiny mice  (just 2) as pets when they were kids and those things smell worse than pet rats or guinea pigs even when you are scrupulous with cage cleaning.  

Cats, well so far we're doing okay with Ziggy, but from past experience, you can run into issues with the whole litter box situation (suddenly refusing to use it for example and for no obvious reason) and they should not be left out to wander the streets where there are numerous predators, including people who hate cats.

Dogs, some are great, but again, don't let them wander the streets on their own so if you aren't into walking them every few hours......and don't get a chihuahua because they seem to be impossible to really housetrain so you'll be cleaning up puddles and piles for their entire lives.  I've had three, my one daughter has had three and the youngest has one (who's been litter box trained).  And they all are guilty of said crime on a regular basis and believe me, we are scrupulous about walking and/or letting them out to the fenced back yard hourly.  I think part of the problem is that when they are puppies, they are so small and close to the ground that they can stand behind a cushion on the floor and you have no idea they are peeing there until an hour later when you go to pick up the pillow so you never get to catch them in the act and turn it into an educational experience.  That's my theory anyhow because other than that, the only thing I can think of is that they enjoy listening to me curse them out  when I do discover their 'gift'.

My two dogs are 5 and 12 and the cat is about three and I know short of catastrophic illness or injury, that I will outlive them and when they die, they won't be replaced.  I wasn't counting on a stray black cat showing up under my porch by seeing as how my projected date of leaving will be 25 years from now, I think it's safe to say that I'll outlive them. 

Is there really a perfect pet?  Not sure if that is answerable.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm not a fan of aquariums..  They are beautiful, and relaxing to stare at, but a real pain to keep.  I had a 55 gallon tank and it was a nightmare to keep clean, even with an expensive filtering system, because I had Oranda Goldfish and they  can be expensive.. One gets sick  and dies they all do. You wouldn't think Goldfish would be difficult, but trust me.. they are.   Spent a fortune on medications to try to save them.  I gave up and sold the dang thing.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 7, 2015)

The "perfect" pet would be a python or boa.  They only need fed about once/month and then it's just a mouse or similar creature.  Their terrarium doesn't need cleaned very often.  If you have guest who just won't leave... those who keep talking and bragging and boring you... just say, "Have you seen my pet?  Let me bring him out to show you."  That would undoubtedly send them on their way. :>)

We have a good friend who has had some kind of exotic frog for a long, long while.  She just needs to feed it crickets once in a while.  

Our dogs have been gone about two years now.  Every once in a while, the wife and I talk about missing our dogs.  But, it was so difficult to just pick up and go anywhere for along weekend, etc.  This is the longest we've been without dogs our entire lifetimes.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.odditycentral.com/news/a...l-services-for-them-when-they-break-down.html

How about a robot pet, if its maintenance that is the issue.


----------



## Lon (Jun 7, 2015)

My apartment allows for a animal not to exceed 25 lbs. I still like the goldfish pet idea and will put it in a bowl instead of messing with a full scale aquarium.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

My doggie is 17lbs.  That goldfish will die, Lon.

get a dachshund, they are so funny and clever and smart.  I live alone and he is the next best thing to having another person in your life.


----------



## Lon (Jun 7, 2015)

LynnD said:


> My doggie is 17lbs.  That goldfish will die, Lon.



Who cares. I just want the fish for a few days anyway.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> Who cares. I just want the fish for a few days anyway.



LON!!!  Why...are you staging your apt.?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2015)

We have the best of both worlds.  The neighbors across the road have a great little Beagle, and when they go to work, or leave for the day on a weekend, she comes over to our place.  She loves to have her head rubbed, and rolls over for a chest rub, and then she is happy.  She likes to be around people, so she resides on our front porch for several hours, most days.  The only thing we have to be careful about is going out the front door...her favorite spot is the door mat, and we always look down before we open the door, so we don't hit her.  We get a great little companion, and the neighbors get to pay for the vet bills.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 7, 2015)

Sounds like a win/win situation Don!
Lon, I really wouldn't say a goldfish would be a good companion, even one like QS posted, with a cute orange hat on it's head.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Don M. said:


> We have the best of both worlds.  The neighbors across the road have a great little Beagle, and when they go to work, or leave for the day on a weekend, she comes over to our place.  She loves to have her head rubbed, and rolls over for a chest rub, and then she is happy.  She likes to be around people, so she resides on our front porch for several hours, most days.  The only thing we have to be careful about is going out the front door...her favorite spot is the door mat, and we always look down before we open the door, so we don't hit her.  We get a great little companion, and the neighbors get to pay for the vet bills.



Plus you don't have to worry about what to do if you travel, that is my biggest problem.   Thankfully my daughter watches my dog but that involves driving  3 hrs to her house before I go anywhere and have to work out schedules so that they are home also at that time.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 7, 2015)

I couldn't live without a dog.  After the recent deaths of my two geriatric doggies, I've adopted a  new one who is 7 1/2 years old and had been in rescue for quite a while.  She's a pitbull and is just about the perfect pet -- housetrained (I have doggie doors), she is OK in the house alone when I do errands to places she can't come along, and she's sweet, gentle and affectionate.  And she seems very grateful to have a home.  Right now she is sleeping upside down on the couch with all her feet in the air.  Too cute!


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

Instead of a goldfish I'm thinking of buying a large tank, the kind you see in fancy hotel lobbies and public buildings. It should fit into my living room if I get rid of some furniture. Then I will try to find a mermaid. :sentimental:


----------



## LynnD (Jun 7, 2015)

Louis said:


> Instead of a goldfish I'm thinking of buying a large tank, the kind you see in fancy hotel lobbies and public buildings. It should fit into my living room if I get rid of some furniture. Then I will try to find a mermaid. :sentimental:



Shali......you are being summoned!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 7, 2015)

Pet Rock, I still have mine from the 70's, very little trouble, no shots or shedding.  Don't have to scoop up any hair balls, accidents or spills around the food dish.  Never stepped on and flipped the water dish.  No litter to get rid of and it doesn't need to be walked.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a bird bath under a grevillea bush that I can see from my kitchen. I don't have pet birds but I do have regular visitors.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Louis, let's talk! Lol.


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Louis, let's talk! Lol.


Uh oh...I've heard that before, usually stated as 'Louis we need to talk'.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

No worries Louis, this is a good talk, involving swimming and cocktails on the beach. You can bring the music.


----------



## Louis (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh I'll bring the music alright. Should I bring my guitar too?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2015)

Please bring your guitar also, Louis.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just skip the beach and get a room...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just skip the beach and get a room...



Now Ralphy.... you just made me spit out my coffee...


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Just skip the beach and get a room...




A mermaid needs more, Ralphy!  Jeez!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

OK, a quick dip in the motel pool should do the trick...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> OK, a quick dip in the motel pool should do the trick...



So would a cold shower..  hahahahahah


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

quicksilver said:


> so would a cold shower..  Hahahahahah



:rofl:


----------



## Cookie (Jun 8, 2015)

I do believe this thread has been 'Way Layed".


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes, and it is too much for this shy, sensitive lad when some start using ****** innuendo...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Those that CAN,  do..... Those that CAN'T,  talk about it... I'm told.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 8, 2015)

I have 2 large kissing fishes in a 20 gallon tank that are about 10 years old. Cant remember the last time I cleaned that tank but the water is crystal clear. Just feed them and let them kiss away.Have no idea what the sexes are, maybe I should ask Bruce J.?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 8, 2015)

My son has an aquarium that needs almost no maintenance.  He has a special fish that cleans the sides of the tank as well as a couple of shrimp that also help keep the tank clean. The water is always clear. There are ways.


----------



## Lon (Jun 8, 2015)

LynnD said:


> LON!!!  Why...are you staging your apt.?



I'm not------------My original post was just mean't as a joke. I was not serious.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

You have to remember... My fish were Goldfish...  very very dirty..  They are notorious messy eaters and produce more waste than most aquarium fish. I just gave up.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 8, 2015)

Lon said:


> I'm not------------My original post was just mean't as a joke. I was not serious.



Okay, how would I know you were joking?  From now on I will take you less seriously.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Cookie, way layed, HaHaHaHa. The rest of you, Jeez, Louis Loui , and I have a purely spiritual connection, based entirely on our mutual love of poetry and music. You people are soooo carnal. Lol.nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 8, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cookie, way layed, HaHaHaHa. The rest of you, Jeez, Louis Loui , and I have a purely spiritual connection, based entirely on our mutual love of poetry and music. You people are soooo carnal. Lol.nthego:




No we aren't..... just sensitive gag reflexes...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

QS, lollolllol! Too funny!


----------



## Louis (Jun 8, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> OK, a quick dip in the motel pool should do the trick...


Oh my god noooo...shrinkage, Ralphy, SHRINKAGE!  :dejection: :hopelessness: :sorrow:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2015)

Loui, hahahahahahaha.


----------

